# major depression



## arizona1 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have been instructed to code "major depression" in the 296.2x. 

when reference depression, there is no "major". 

How do they come up with "psychosis" as being the correct path for "major depression"

How is it decided "single episode" for "major depression"

thank you


----------



## HNISHA (Jun 2, 2010)

Major Depression is a disorder. 

Depressive psychosis
Endogenous depression
Involutional melancholia, etc.. 

for all the condition stated above we have to use the Dx 296.2x

If it is specified as "Single episode" we have to use 296.2x. If it is specified as "Recurrent episode" we have to use 296.3x. If it is not at all specified either as single or recurrent episode we have to use the dx 296.2x. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## arizona1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you.

I agree with your answer - go to Disorder, depressive, and will find "major" - 

so is it correct that "Major depression" and "Major depressive disorder" are the same diagnosis?

Thank you!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 2, 2010)

That is correct it is a disorder


----------

